# Hello cabe members



## boxkite (Mar 17, 2014)

New to the site. My muscle bike when I was a kid was a western flyer buzz bike eliminator. Now I'm toying with the idea of trying to find one. Complete or parts/ fixer upper.


----------



## jkent (Mar 17, 2014)

If you put a little more information about what you might be looking for, I'm sure someone would be able to help you out. there are some guys on here that mainly collect the muscle bikes. Information like year, color, options your looking for. Over the years they made a lot of changes to the Western Flyer Buzz Bikes. 
JKent


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 17, 2014)

*Welcome*

Welcome, boxkite. Where are you located? Are you a kite collector?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Find yourself a nice, complete bike. It will save you a lot of grief and money. V/r Shawn


----------



## RailRider (Mar 17, 2014)

*I'm betting it was like this!*


----------



## boxkite (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
 decortriumph, No I'm not a kite collector. Although I do have a few of them. Some times I take them out and fly them when the grand kids are over. boxkite is my game id on a WW2 flight game called Aces high. I just carried it over to here. I live in Indiana, in a small town called Fillmore, about 20 miles west of Indianapolis.
 RailRider, Yep the bike in the photo is a lot like the one I had, same color and all. I didn't have the tall sissy bar. because I was a stunt rider dare devil lol. Them little bikes where fast, because they had that big front sprocket. Although that big sprocket made it hard for a ten year old to do wheelies on it.


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 17, 2014)

boxkite said:


> I live in Indiana, in a small town called Fillmore, about 20 miles west of Indianapolis.




I grew up in Daleville, Indiana, about halfway between Muncie & Anderson. My parents lived in Rockville, Ind. from about 1988 until they passed away (1999 & 2006).


----------



## boxkite (Mar 17, 2014)

Small world decotriumph. My daughter graduated from Rockville HS, about 10 years ago. ( Her mother, my ex wife, remarried. ) They lived on Raccoon lake.
 I see your avatar photo is what looks to be a small engine. Are you into motorized bicycles to?


----------



## RailRider (Mar 17, 2014)

*Here ya go*

http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/topic/2403/Full-1968-Western-Flyer-Catalog-ads


----------

